

BaseJS: A Mobile (Safari) Javascript Framework - iphoneized
http://iphoneized.com/2009/04/basejs-mobile-safari-javascript-framework/
BaseJS is a simple, lightweight framework created specifically for Mobile Safari.
======
haasted
Blogspam: Real link at [http://paularmstrongdesigns.com/weblog/basejs-a-
mobile-javas...](http://paularmstrongdesigns.com/weblog/basejs-a-mobile-
javascript-framework)

